# Did I lose...



## caress (Dec 16, 2004)

my avatar, thread reminders, and my favorite threads?  Is this permanent?


----------



## dreemssold (Dec 16, 2004)

caress said:
			
		

> my avatar, thread reminders, and my favorite threads?  Is this permanent?



I think the only avatars now are the generic selected ones (not very Black Girl Friendly :-/) but I am sure we'll get the option to upload our own again soon. I hope.


----------



## Carlie (Dec 16, 2004)

dreemssold said:
			
		

> (not very Black Girl Friendly :-/)


I thought it was just me.


----------



## Chinagem (Dec 16, 2004)

This kind of off topic: did I lose my ability to reply to ALL posts on ALL threads? I can't get a post on the Entertainment thread.


----------



## LB_Williams (Dec 16, 2004)

Chinagem said:
			
		

> This kind of off topic: did I lose my ability to reply to ALL posts on ALL threads? I can't get a post on the Entertainment thread.



This is not good. My favourites are gone, I can't post replies, and this forum now looks - I'll stop there.


----------



## Dreamn (Dec 16, 2004)

LB_Williams said:
			
		

> This is not good. My favourites are gone, I can't post replies, and this forum now looks - I'll stop there.




the board is ugly now, i cant take the visuals, i dont think ill be posting unless it goes back to the same format.  its hurtful to my eyes


----------



## Carlie (Dec 16, 2004)

honeydrop215 said:
			
		

> the board is ugly now, i cant take the visuals, i dont think ill be posting unless it goes back to the same format.  its hurtful to my eyes


I felt the same at first but for me it helped to use the drop-down menu at the very bottom left-hand side of the screen and choose "default Style."  It makes it a lot less "visual."


----------



## Dreamn (Dec 16, 2004)

ooh thanks, carlie!  thats much much better!


----------



## Carlie (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## godzooki (Dec 17, 2004)

...my avatar that I sweated days over trying to figure out how to get up is gone and I can't even remember how I got it up! I'm not happy over that...My favorites are gone....Some which I worry I won't find again! the new screen format hurts my eyes and I can't focus to find my way easily thru anything.  sigh....I'm pretty frustrated right now...


----------



## spanishteardrops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Still a work in progress*

I am sure nikos is still working on things. At least most of the boards are up again.  Personally I love the new look but everyone is diffrent.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Dec 17, 2004)

dreemssold said:
			
		

> I think the only avatars now are the generic selected ones (not very Black Girl Friendly :-/) but I am sure we'll get the option to upload our own again soon. I hope.




*PAHAHAHH!* ....that had me...ROLLING. Ditto girl....Ditto...lol


----------



## Survive4 (Dec 17, 2004)

thanks carlie. much better look now.


----------

